# Carefresh bedding



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi all sorry if this has already been mentioned in a previous dicussion but i was just want to know your views on Carefresh?? i have recantly discovered it. I tend to only opp for straw but would love to use aubiose but just cannot find it anywhere. The carefresh seems like a good alternative.

Also i friend of mine has just recantly lost her rats  and she says that he has a huge bag of megazorb that i could have, is that mousie safe??


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Megazorb is great bedding, but Carefresh has been known to carry mites.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

oh god ive just treated my lot for mites 2 nites ago its the first time ive ever had and encounter with them, horrible little things, thanks for athe advice


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I hate carefresh. :lol:

Sure, it keeps the ammonia smell down, but it replaces it with canned-sardine smell. :?


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

One of my mice is allergic to Carefresh. It makes her eyes get sweepy and stick together.


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

oh dear i think im going to keep away from the carefresh :shock: not one positve remark, and you would think that being on the higher end of the price scale it would be better quality, i cant wait to try out this megazorb when i get it


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

I have one positive thing to say about it, it's soft.

But it's not enough to stop me hating it! My male is allergic to it, it makes me sneeze and although it hasn't smelt like fish it has smelt equally as awful when it's soaked up the pee and that was just with my hamsters who's pee usually smells less than the meeces!

Megazorb is much nicer (although that makes me sneeze now too - my nose hates me)


----------



## sushidragons (Oct 18, 2010)

I like carefresh and I don't mind its smell. In 10 years of using it, I have yet to have a mite issue. But perhaps I've just been lucky?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Paper bedding is nasty, unless you shred your own and can be sure it's not contaminated with mites or mold or other stuff.


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

I only use Carefresh ultra or the colored carefresh. That gray stuff is nasty. And even then I only use it mixed in with aspen for my older mice and nesting mothers. I like it because it's soft and it IS absorbent and most mice like to nest with it. It's worth it to me if you only have a couple mice but it gets too expensive very quickly.


----------

